# Skyline going through ok



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Everything is going good so far. Talked with place getting the car and they have to get original copy of Bill of Lading from Hong Kong then they send that "express release" information to a guy in Jamaica, NY then in 3 weeks (approx) I will be able to pick it up. As long as the "express release" hits here prior to the car getting here then I should be able to get it on the 2nd of September. That is the goal date we are looking for...........I'll keep you informed on everything going on when it happens


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

SINGAPORE SINGAPORE 17/07/2004 19/07/2004 
INCHON REPUBLIC OF KOREA 25/07/2004 25/07/2004 
PYONGTAEK REPUBLIC OF KOREA 26/07/2004 26/07/2004 
KOBE JAPAN 28/07/2004 29/07/2004 
TOYOHASHI JAPAN 30/07/2004 30/07/2004 
NAGOYA JAPAN 31/07/2004 01/08/2004 
YOKOHAMA JAPAN 01/08/2004 02/08/2004 
LONG BEACH, CA U.S.A. 12/08/2004 14/08/2004 
MANZANILLO PANAMA 21/08/2004 21/08/2004 
NEW ORLEANS, LA U.S.A. 24/08/2004 25/08/2004 
SAVANNAH, GA U.S.A. 28/08/2004 29/08/2004 
NORFOLK, VA U.S.A. 31/08/2004 31/08/2004 
BALTIMORE, MD U.S.A. 01/09/2004 02/09/2004 
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 03/09/2004 03/09/2004 
BRISTOL UNITED KINGDOM 14/09/2004 15/09/2004 
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 17/09/2004 17/09/2004 
BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 19/09/2004 20/09/2004 
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 24/09/2004 24/09/2004 

When it gets to BALTIMORE, MD that is when they drop the car off


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

Lucky [email protected] That's awesome. How much are you paying all told if you don't mind me asking? Will it be street legal or are you just going to use it for the track?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

doesn't sound street legal. Good luck getting it out of customs when it arrives.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

All legalities are in the process. I have an agent working on that right now. All "we" are waiting on is the Original Bill of Lading or either the "express release" informatino from Hong Kong. Let's just say I got a goooood deal on it, and am going to try and sell it when it does get here. Anyways, it is going to be on the street but as far as being legal, that is another story.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SkylineR33gts said:


> it is going to be on the street but as far as being legal, that is another story.


Then it's not legal.

As I said... good luck


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

thanks, but lets look at this "legal" thing anothe way please

is it legal as long as your car has an American Title, and American Registration
also with Insurance and Inspection?


Yes , so i suposed that would make it legal, right?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

SkylineR33gts said:


> thanks, but lets look at this "legal" thing anothe way please
> 
> is it legal as long as your car has an American Title, and American Registration
> also with Insurance and Inspection?
> ...


It is not legal until an RI has the bond release from the DOT and the EPA. Then you can register it legally. If you aren't working with a RI, then it will never be legal. 

You do know that the Feds can read the forums too? Just hope that customs in MD isn't reading this thread since you just gave the date it will arrive in port.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> It is not legal until an RI has the bond release from the DOT and the EPA. Then you can register it legally. If you aren't working with a RI, then it will never be legal.
> 
> You do know that the Feds can read the forums too? Just hope that customs in MD isn't reading this thread since you just gave the date it will arrive in port.


exactly... this is a good example of people that don't bother to do the research well in advance. Taking the word from a foriegn seller isn't good enough. They now have your money, what do they care if you ever actually get the car or if it takes more than they happen to mention to make it legal here in the US.

If it was as easy as paying the money and having one shipped over don't you think there would be a hell of a lot more Skylines on the road here?

Hope you have the DOT and EPA paperwork or it will end up in a customs compound yard.

As I said early... good luck to you.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

I'll have to ask about those two things, I supose since the place told me that I could get it on the day or day after it arrives then I shouldn't have a problem. I'll ask them today and let you all know.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Yet another piece of proof:

Dart Express (name of company that will clear customs)

Integrated Logistics Solutions Provider 
To cater for the growing and varied requirements of our customers, Dart has diversified and added more services through the years. Currently, with staff strength of 72, our range of comprehensive services extends to:- 

Air, Ocean & Multi-Modal Services 
Courier & Express Services 
Documentation Information and Handling Specialty Services 
Communication 
Warehousing & Distribution 
*Customs Clearance / Brokerage * 
3PL Services (Inventory Management) 
Dangerous Goods Handling 
Perishables Handling 
Project Logistics 
Consolidation Services 
Insurance 
Transportation Services 
Forwarding 
Charters 
Order management.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

1. Ummm, those are OFFERED Services, not necessarily the ones they will be performing with you and your car.


2. Being cleared by Customs means absolutely nothing for DOT and EPA approvals. just because they will allow you to put the container on the ground and open it doesn't mean the car is legal to drive on the street.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Same shit. Different day. Its not legal...period. We've been though this many many many times before and talking crap online doesn't make anything legit. Some guy got his Skyline impounded in Canada and its only a matter of time until yours gets snagged too. The Skyline just stands out too much.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

lol, their is always that "chance" that it will go through ok with no issues though. Staying optimistic on this one, but only time will tell


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the "chance" no... Unless you send it off for $50k in modifications and repairs, it WILL NOT BE LEGAL. Period.

the entire exhaust has to be replaced emissions mods on the engine need added/reworked. airbags installed, headlights replaced/modified for proper light patterns, etc etc etc. If that wasn't done before it got on the boat (and I'm 99% sure it wasn't), then it's not legal.

being optimistic is one thing, but sticking your head in the sand is another.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

this is absolutely hilarious


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Hate to tell ya but these guys are right.
my friend's pop used to work at the port in houston as a custom clearance something guy. he has told me story of cars comeing in from Japan ,Iraq that a customer has paid big bucks to purchase these car only to find because there was no proper docs or not passed by DOT customs impounds these cars in starts a investgation on the purchaser. he even got pictures of some of the stuff includeing a Subaru B22 that customs impounded. 
as said early just because it arrives here doesnt mean your in the clear


----------



## rb_bud (Aug 11, 2004)

matt93se how much do u want for your car?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

question: If it does clear customs: Does that also clear the Dot/Epa as well? or Is that a seperate thing I would have to go through?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Matt93SE said:


> 2. Being cleared by Customs means absolutely nothing for DOT and EPA approvals. just because they will allow you to put the container on the ground and open it doesn't mean the car is legal to drive on the street.


answer.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

SkylineR33gts said:


> Yet another piece of proof:
> 
> Dart Express (name of company that will clear customs)
> 
> ...



None of that says RI (Registered Importer). There is a list of RI's at the DOT website. If they are not on it, then they cannot legally bring the car in. As used car parts yes, as a legal car to begin compliance, NO.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

can he claim it as track use car only will that allow him to get the car to the usa?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Siiiiiigh.....kids. :dumbass: 

Getting it through Customs is the easy part. Driving around, getting pulled over, and trying to convince the cop that your car is legit....now, thats the hard part. Go ahead and do it. Its your loss.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah but not my money so i have nothing to lose and everything to gain. Ok, that was confusing....so are you saying getting it drivable with tags/title/etc is easy but if caught i am up shit's creek with no paddle?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SkylineR33gts said:


> yah but not my money so i have nothing to lose and everything to gain. Ok, that was confusing....so are you saying getting it drivable with tags/title/etc is easy but if caught i am up shit's creek with no paddle?


I hate to be rude... but you should have asked these questions lonnnnnng before looking to buy..

Use a little common sense.. What are you going to do? walk into DMV,, or whatever they call it in your area and simply say "gimme some tags".. how are you going to get it insured to get said tags? It doesn't even have a recognizable U.S. VIN# 

The list goes on and on..

Hence my earlier reply about the reasons you don't see Skylines all over the road.. If it was that easy I would have 2...lol


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Insurance has been taken care of....
and talked to the DMV many times and as long as i have the bill of sale and some other stupid piece of mail


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SkylineR33gts said:


> DMV many times and as long as i have the bill of sale and some other stupid piece of mail


 that's a bill of sale for a LEGAL CAR


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SkylineR33gts said:


> DMV many times and as long as i have the bill of sale and some other stupid piece of mail


 that's a bill of sale for a LEGAL CAR

You're gonna tell us you have already insured a vehicle without a legal registration?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

edit. nevermind, it's not worth it


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

no sorry but I got a place to insure it.
yah we are talking about the DMV, so in a day they will say somethin else.
this is the exact list the lady at the DMV wrote for me knowning where it was coming from etc etc because i stood there explaining it to her and her boss for about 10-15 minutes:
1 Import Documents from shipping (Wallenius Willhelson-spelling)
2 Proof of Insurance (already got place to do it)
3 Bill of Sale (from the person to me)
4 Title? (do Jap cars have a title or anything like that?)


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SkylineR33gts said:


> 4 Title? (do Jap cars have a title or anything like that?)


nawww they just drive around with no ownership proof or anything.....lol

Seriously though,
I would love to be there when you take a foreign title into the DMV.

man I really wish you luck, but you really should have done better research before getting into it. At this point you shouldn't be asking questions, you should be teaching others how to do it.. The fact that your still asking questions shows you didn't put much time into it..

good luck

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah i didnt put that much time into it at all, and i will be the first to admit it. I have been pestimistic from the get-go cuz that is the type of person I am, so if it gets here and i drive away then that is good enough for me....lol


Isnt their something about if a car is 10 years old it is exempt to certain rules or policies or Something?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SkylineR33gts said:


> Isnt their something about if a car is 10 years old it is exempt to certain rules or policies or Something?


not foreign cars... nothing about this car will follow the same rules as vehicles sold here in the US. 

See the problem is the car was never intended for the US market. 

This opens up all kinds of additional legal obligations to you as the owner to make it street legal here in the US.

It was never tested to comply to US standards nor does it meet those standards. Hence the reason for companies like MotoRex that take care of all the legal needs and modifications to insure the car is legal.There's a lot more to it than simply going down to the local DMV and getting it registered. But hey if you can do it, I want to go to your DMV...haha

I would be suprised if you get it past customs.. 

Not sure what it would take to get it as a purely off road car..at least to get it trailered out of customs.. I'm sure others here would have more info on that than I do... But it might be an option to allow you to get everythign straight... warning if you do get it out this way... then get caught on the street with it...wave goodbye, cause you'll never see it again...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

ya'll sum haters! he said its not his money soo its not his fault that he didnt do the reasearch...id be willing to take a chance like that if it wasnt my money. who cares? hey man thats cool your gettin another skyline if this is the same way you got your skyline then obviously it works!...but i hope you do get the car threw customs and all that stuff you know...itll be good to see another skyline here in the states!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well if that wasn't your money get some more money off of them and get it legitly


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well if that wasn't your money get some more money off of them and get it legitly



yeah seriously. something to the tune of like $40,000 or so.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah I mean if you they had the money to get a skyline and wait this long for it they got the time to get it all up to us specs


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

or send your skyline to motorex to get it legit...


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

by not my money i didnt mean someone gave me the money to buy it...they gave an Evo8 to me then i traded that in due to unusual circumstances, and then bought a Scion and took the remaining balance from the trade in and hooked it up. Then after i lost interest in the lack of speed, i sold that to a dealer for 13k and took that and what i had banked and found that Skyline. So, a very small portion was my money. So, whatever happens, happens.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, at least you got rid of the scion


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

so what happened to this, did you get the skyline??


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hes still waiting... seeing if it gets passed customs


----------



## Daidae (Jan 2, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> hes still waiting... seeing if it gets passed customs


R32 GTR owner here. I used to work for a freight forwarder like Dart Express, and thought of all kinds of creative ways to get my dream car here. In the end, I realize the vehicle must go through Motorex. Just because you can bring over here, does not make it legal. 

Your best option is to contact Motorex, and hire them to legalized it for you. DO NOT CLEAR CUSTOMS! Your vehicle must be transported to Motorex's chosen bonded facility, and they will handle it from there. We all know how long Motorex can take, but this can buy you some time for the legalization fees, and to prevent customs from seizing the vehicle.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Have it shipped in pieces parts , thats your best bet. A whole car would never make it through.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

The motorex is a good idea if i had that kind of money to do that. All of these are good ideas, but hey i'll flee the country and go to Mexico. LOL, I am sure they probably dont have the strick laws like we do and they wouldnt be able to catch me anywhoot, riding their donkeys and what not.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^that requires you to get the car first so you can flee the country.. dont think they will just hand the car over.. i wish you the best of luck, but you might have to take a loan to get this car to motorex or send it back


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i'll just have to go in w/ my six-shooter :dumbass:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've wanted to get a R34.... For a long time

Take out engine and tranny, easy body panels and seats then send them in different boxes. Boom R34 Skyline


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^an illegal r34 that you can get tags or registered..


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> ^an illegal r34 that you can get tags or registered..


Nice little track car , I'd call it.  So what if you can't street drive it. Waste of a car of that capability anyway. 

Heck , theres a nice littel R32 out here that's a pure drag car , I bet it never went through Motorex either.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Nice little track car , I'd call it.  So what if you can't street drive it. Waste of a car of that capability anyway.
> 
> Heck , theres a nice littel R32 out here that's a pure drag car , I bet it never went through Motorex either.


meaning legal, doesnt mean street legal. it means US legal. the car has to be legalized to be in the states. otherwise, its off to the crusher it goes. no ifs ands or buts about it. jackass.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> meaning legal, doesnt mean street legal. it means US legal. the car has to be legalized to be in the states. otherwise, its off to the crusher it goes. no ifs ands or buts about it. jackass.


The drag Skyline he may be talking about can legally be imported for race use only (never be made road legal) provided all of the conditions are meet.

See the import regs for race use:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/Racing/Racing.html

This is how URAS/Blitz's drift R34 four door (no 4 door Skylines can be legalized for road use due to no crash tests done of four doors) is imported for the D1 in California.

As for the very last comment you made, there is no need for that immaturity around here, it's not welcome.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Ah ha, someone that isnt such a poopface, thanks. Anywhoot the car should be released monday sometime as it will be undergoing some serious conformity. It is being legalized and then sold, I made an agreement with the RI to do the work with no money down.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> meaning legal, doesnt mean street legal. it means US legal. the car has to be legalized to be in the states. otherwise, its off to the crusher it goes. no ifs ands or buts about it. jackass.


Especially since some mods like to use the rep meter against people.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Well its nice to know that your skyline seems to be coming in as well as nobody else thought it would...hopefully you get it here with out troubles and you know then we can check out some fotos


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

RB26Maxima said:


> Well its nice to know that your skyline seems to be coming in as well as nobody else thought it would...hopefully you get it here with out troubles and you know then we can check out some fotos



So what happened with the money you used for the skyline? Are you out 11K or what?


----------



## Dead_Nerd (Aug 23, 2004)

I believe he sold it on ebay for a profit... I could be mistaken though, I stopped following the auction after a few days, it was at 13,000 at that point.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

nah Ebay took it off since i was using nick's pics. As long as Customs releases it on Monday then I will be good to go. I got a RI to do the work with no money down and it is only going to be 15k (less then Motorex). Also I will then be able to go take as many photos as I want. I am going to relist it on Ebay with my own pictures so that I can sell it that way. As LONG AS CUSTOMS will release it monday everything from their on w? ith be smooth sailing. I had the car up to 11k before i notice that it was removed from Ebay. If Customs does not release it then yes, i will be out 11k but if they do I am damn sure i can get that back. 

Dead---did you get one from Nick? He is not furnishing you a title, well i am working on that with him now to get it 5 months later. Also, be prepared to pay more costs then he makes you aware of. (about another grand worth+). 
You will spend $60 to a guy named Eddie, you will spend approx $600+ to a Customs Broaker and then fees to the RI might cost more depending on air bags or not (an option on skylines). That is about it so far.

I will let everyone know if I lost the 11k on Monday or if everything is looking good


----------

